# QUAD anyone?



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've spent the past couple weeks reading all I can on this forum and several others to help point me in the right direction with speaker selection. I do realize I have to audition myself, but rather than audition 300 different speakers all over the tri-state area, I was hoping to make a solid list doing research and then pick from that list. I've seen ML, B&W's, Dynaudio, Paradigms, Totems, Epos, Kef, DefTech, Monitor, SVS, HSU mentioned over and over, but here's what I haven't seen much of if at all:

Vienna (auditioned a pair of Haydn's on closeout from 1500 down to 500, sounded terrific)
QUAD (auditioned a pair of 12L's, never asked the price, but different store, different setup and couldn't really determine how they sounded compared to the Viennas, but sounded great)

I've also auditioned a few deftech (pro1000, pro800, wasn't impressed that much)
and Martin Logan (Motion 6 LCR, sounded nice, but compared to the viennas, like crepe)

So, question after all this is, what are people's opinion of Vienna Haydn Grands and Quad 12L? I'd love to hear, thanks!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

pechan73 said:


> I've spent the past couple weeks reading all I can on this forum and several others to help point me in the right direction with speaker selection. I do realize I have to audition myself, but rather than audition 300 different speakers all over the tri-state area, I was hoping to make a solid list doing research and then pick from that list. I've seen ML, B&W's, Dynaudio, Paradigms, Totems, Epos, Kef, DefTech, Monitor, SVS, HSU mentioned over and over, but here's what I haven't seen much of if at all:
> 
> Vienna (auditioned a pair of Haydn's on closeout from 1500 down to 500, sounded terrific)
> QUAD (auditioned a pair of 12L's, never asked the price, but different store, different setup and couldn't really determine how they sounded compared to the Viennas, but sounded great)
> ...


Quad makes great amps, but I've never heard their speakers. I don't exactly buy speakers anymore though so I'm out of the loop a bit.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I used to own a pair of Quad 12L's (They are discontinued now) and they were nice speakers but nothing special IMO, I would say that if you are looking for a pair of speakers the Quads were a little overpriced and something like the new B&W 685 offers more for your money.


----------



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you I will look into them, give them an audition as soon as possible. 

Anyone have an opinion on the Vienna's? (Vienna Haydn Grand) I think they won't be available long for $500/pair


----------

